# The Second Meeting



## Zexion (Nov 8, 2012)

_Hello Nations,_​_ Welcome back to the United Nations building. Many of you are new here,  but have heard the stories of the last meeting. It is time for you to  realize the best and worst of your neighbors. Those that have been here  know the craziness that happens. Those that haven't must learn. I wish  all of you the best of luck, good or bad. _

_ Returning nations: Do you think you can handle the Meeting again? So soon after the previous? We shall see..._​_Signed, _
_ *The United Nations*_​*Night One begun.
**48-hours to send in Night Action.
*Three consecutive night with no night actions will lead to a mod-kill.


----------



## Zexion (Nov 10, 2012)

The nations, or what ones are left, file out of their bedrooms. Each one, groggy. As they file one-by-one into the Meeting Room. After a quick headcount, they realize one nation is missing.

They enter the bedroom of Finland. A Santa suit drapes the bed, and upon lifting it, they discover his body. Several bullet wounds, fired from different angles, enter and exit the cranium of Finland. The nations, now groggy and queasy, leave for the Meeting Room once again.

A note, not noticed before, is sitting on the table as each nation begins to focus.
_
Nations,
__Night one is over. Your friend, Finland, has been killed, but you already knew this. Know this: One innocent has been lost. Don't let this happen again, or do. I don't care, I am still payed the same.
__Signed, 
*The United Nations

*_*Finland* (Vehement Mustelid) is *dead. He* was *Innocent.
24-hours* for discussion.​


----------



## Zexion (Nov 10, 2012)

_Reason for early phase: I shall not be on when the phase actually ends. Sorry._


----------



## Harvest Ty (Nov 10, 2012)

"Why...Why, just Why would someone do this..." Canada murmurs to himself. He seemed to be still in shock that someone would do this. Canada looks at the group. "Does anyone have an idea as to what happened...?"


----------



## Zero Moment (Nov 10, 2012)

Oh, shit. I wasn't expecting that. I had just gotten some sort of "message" from him stating that he was Innocent.


----------



## Aletheia (Nov 10, 2012)

Well, gee, don't think there's much we can do here really.


----------



## OrngSumb (Nov 10, 2012)

@Zero: What kind of "message"?

@Aletheia: Why would you see Zero's post and just pass it up?


----------



## Zero Moment (Nov 10, 2012)

OrngSumb said:


> @Zero: What kind of "message"?
> 
> @Aletheia: Why would you see Zero's post and just pass it up?


Here, I'll post it:



			
				Zexion said:
			
		

> _Dear Wy_,
> 
> I am Finland. I would love for you to know that I am innocent. I hope we can have good relations in the future.
> 
> ...


----------



## Harvest Ty (Nov 10, 2012)

I-I Think I'll *Abstain*.


----------



## OrngSumb (Nov 11, 2012)

Tenative *Aletheia*. If they can explain why they just skipped over something that could have been a big lead then I'll take it back


----------



## Zexion (Nov 12, 2012)

*1-*Aletheia
*1-*Abstain

*24-hour Extension*


----------



## Aletheia (Nov 12, 2012)

I was tired n_n

I still don't see how it helps us, since it seems doubtful there's any connection between the message being sent and VM dying.

While I'm at it, I choose to *abstain.*


----------



## Harvest Ty (Nov 12, 2012)

Is it possible for there to be an oracle? That would explain the letter, if it's authentic.


----------



## Zero Moment (Nov 12, 2012)

Harvest Ty said:


> Is it possible for there to be an oracle? That would explain the letter, if it's authentic.


That's.... not how Oracles work. I'm pretty sure VM was something close to an Innocent Child, I'll go look it up later.


----------



## hyphen (Nov 14, 2012)

Zero Moment said:


> That's.... not how Oracles work. I'm pretty sure VM was something close to an Innocent Child, I'll go look it up later.


Yes, that _is_ a variation on how the Innocent Child works. And it _would_ be very fitting for Finland.


----------



## Zero Moment (Nov 14, 2012)

MysticMoon said:


> Yes, that _is_ a variation on how the Innocent Child works. And it _would_ be very fitting for Finland.


Okay, it looks like VM is a Friendly Neighbor. I guess that makes sense.


----------



## Harvest Ty (Nov 15, 2012)

So now what. We can't do anything woth over half the group not posting.


----------



## Harvest Ty (Nov 16, 2012)

Shame on you people for giving up. :<


----------



## Zero Moment (Nov 17, 2012)

Well, there's really not much to do. Whatever suspicion there is for Aletheia is minute, but first day abstentions are also boring.


----------



## Harvest Ty (Nov 17, 2012)

Well at this point we have 2 abstains and 1 Vote for Aleth. I guess we just gotta sot and wait for everyone else, hopefully they'll come.


----------



## Harvest Ty (Nov 17, 2012)

*I meant sit


----------



## Aletheia (Nov 18, 2012)

*Abstain's* really the only way to go though :S


----------



## Zero Moment (Nov 18, 2012)

*Abstain*


----------



## Zexion (Nov 18, 2012)

_Nations,_

_So you abstain. Tough first day, isn't it? I wish you the best of luck tonight. Maybe the cat won't have as many of your alls tounges as it did today. Speak up and participate, this is warning one. Good luck and sweet dreams._​_Signed,_
*The United Nations*​*NO ONE has DIED.* They were not alligned.
*24-HOURS* for night actions.​


----------

